# Dune: Die ersten Kritiken zur Neuverfilmung des SciFi-Epos



## AndreLinken (7. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune: Die ersten Kritiken zur Neuverfilmung des SciFi-Epos* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dune: Die ersten Kritiken zur Neuverfilmung des SciFi-Epos*


----------



## Phone (7. September 2021)

Die 100 /100  sowie die richtig unterirdischen Wertung kann man schon mal getrost ignorieren.
Also wirds wohl ein guter überdurchschnittlicher Film


----------



## GhostfaceN7 (7. September 2021)

Ich geb nen Sche*ß auf Kritiken, Tests oder sonstwas! Ich mach mir lieber selber ein Bild. Bin schon lange Fan von dem Franchise, schon sehr lange!


----------



## Ayato087 (8. September 2021)

100/100 na das.ist sicherlich etwas übertrieben aber ich freue mich auf d Film . Mal sehen wie er so ist und da nun die Kinos auch wieder offen sind freue ich mich noch mehr mein erster.kino Besuch in der Corona Zeit seit langem


----------



## ssj3rd (8. September 2021)

GhostfaceN7 schrieb:


> Ich geb nen Sche*ß auf Kritiken, Tests oder sonstwas! Ich mach mir lieber selber ein Bild. Bin schon lange Fan von dem Franchise, schon sehr lange!



Gut gebrüllt Löwe! 
Geht’s dir nun besser?


----------



## GhostfaceN7 (8. September 2021)

Könnt ich dich auch fragen!


----------

